# Hello



## Friendly (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi everyone we take delivery of our 25RS this Friday. This is not our first TT we started of with a 29ft which was too big and too heavy so we traded that in for a 18ft that was way to small then traded that in for a 21ft which we liked for a few years but disliked making the bed every night. So now we bought an Outback 25RS it has everything we wanted, light enough yet spacious enough for a family of four. Well maybe no such thing but at least the kids are further away than that 18ft closet we camped in. lol. Iâ€™ve spent the whole night reading the forum and admiring all the post and people in it. Just wanted to say Hi and hope to meet you all someday.

Joe and Mary 
Prattville, Alabama


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the 25 and Welcome to Outbackers.

Scott


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to our not so little family.
Bob


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great TT. We almost bought one but opted for the 23. Welocome to the forum as well. Hope you enjoy your new home away from home.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome!
I live in Huntsville but have family and friends in Prattville and Montgomery. Try to join the group at the Topsail rally in June if you can. We went to 3 rallies last year and had a good time meeting everyone.

Where did you get your trailer?

Tidefan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Friendly (Mar 7, 2007)

tidefan said:


> Congrats on the new Outback and welcome!
> I live in Huntsville but have family and friends in Prattville and Montgomery. Try to join the group at the Topsail rally in June if you can. We went to 3 rallies last year and had a good time meeting everyone.
> 
> Where did you get your trailer?
> ...


We moved to Pratville two years ago, were military moved here from Clovis New Mexico. We like it here hoping to stay for a few more. We reserved a spot for Thurs - Sat at Topsail during the rally. I see there's one in Georgia comming up in this month too.


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

We purchased our 25RS-S a few months ago, and are loving it. Congratulations on a great choice!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Friendly 
















Outbackers.com! 

AND Congrats on your new 25rss

Glad you found us!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Friendly to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 25RSS nice model

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Another Southerner! You guys get around!

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*On the 25RSS & WELCOME!!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the 25RSS! Great choice in campers! We have one too, that's why I know it's a great choice.









Welcome to the forum. There are really nice people here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the

Club
Clan
Cult 

Welcome to your new family!!!!!*

btw, *EXCELLENT* choice of trailers!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Friendly, welcome to Outbackers! Glad you joined up!


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome.








Nice TT


----------

